# Need help with sump/refugium.



## SteveConrad89 (Aug 6, 2008)

First things first, I am new to the reef hobby and even newer to this forum. I am looking for some help with adding a sump/refugium to my 29 gallon tank.
Okay, 29 gallon tank, not drilled, no overflow or anything...so would it be sufficient to use a siphoning method to go from the tank to the sump? My plan is to use a 10 or 20 gallon tank for my sump/refugium. I have the plans and everything worked out. I also need to know if using a siphoning method, what size of return pump should I use?
I am also a little ignorant towards the plumbing aspect of things(from tank to sump)
ANY help is greatly appreciated and I look forward to receiving your help!
Thanks!

PS Any other needed information will gladly be provided if needed


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Your siphoning method should most likely be in the form of an overflow box.
What overflow box you purchase and the GPH its rated for will help you pick a return pump. You should probably have a return pump with a bit lower of a GPH than the overflow. You also need to take into consideration the amount of head loss from the pump pumping up into the tank from the sump.

http://www.melevsreef.com/install_sump.html
This website has helped me quite a bit, and that specific page talks about installing a sump with an overflow box. There's tons of info about sumps around that website though, so it'd be worthwhile to browse around.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I guess that about covers it. Never use a plain ordinary siphon for a sump. The power will go out sometimes, and you'll have yourself one big mess if you use a siphon.


----------



## SteveConrad89 (Aug 6, 2008)

So are there any alternatives to an overflow box? my LFS wants 60 bucks and I don't want to wait for online shipping.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

well you could egt your tank drilled and then put an overflow box in that way


----------



## SteveConrad89 (Aug 6, 2008)

Seems like it would be a huge project, I looked up plans for a pvc overflow idea...should be good enough.
Thanks for you help guys, anymore is still appreciated


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Let's hope it gets done right....don't want gallons of water on your floor.


----------



## SteveConrad89 (Aug 6, 2008)

So far so good 
Completed the fuge yesterday, silcone was dried today..Now all I need is some more live rock, macro algae and some filter media...i'll be faking a power outage tomorrow to make sure there will be no overflowing of anything.
Thank you all for your help


----------

